# Min. " between ceiling fan and wall?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually the blades will hit the sides before the corner
I'd maybe leave a few inches in case you want to install a bigger fan in the future


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

With 4' fan, it's 11"... with a 5' fan, it'd be less, of course. Just wondering if there's a minimum distance.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Not that I know of
My last house they installed one in the cathedral ceiling & it was hitting the ceiling


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

I would be concerned about wind turbulence thumping against the wall. If it's a bedroom, do you want to hear a helicopter hovering over you for 8 hours a night?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It'll hit a 90° edge, so I think that'd dissipate it enough, besides, I always have them pushing higher air down, winter and summer, it just seems to work better here. Also, it's in a back bedroom that will not be used as a bedroom much longer. It'll be my shop soon. Po)
If the wind noise bothers me, I'll turn up the music. It works fine in my truck that way... new noise? Turn up the radio! *grin*

DM


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You want the fan in the center of the room to optimize de-stratifying the room using the walls for air movement. Too close to the walls screws-up the air flow making it less efficient. http://housewares.about.com/od/coolingheating/f/ceilfanrotation.htm

Be safe, Gary


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It IS in the center of the room, the 'notch' is the elec. panel on one side and the walk-in closet on the other, hence the 90° jutting in towards the center of the room. Kind of like in the picture below. But gee.... thanks for the nomination! Po)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Updated last post... added picture.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah I'd add it there...maybe a little bit aways from the corner
But I'd leave enough room for a 54" fan
Seems that size is pretty common

Might look a little weird if its too close to that corner


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It's not THAT close, the pic isn't to scale exactly... lol
A 5' would still leave 5" or 6", but I'll be installing a smaller 4' one, maybe even smaller, it's not a huge bedroom by any means. Po)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I just try to see all possible scenarios.... like what if he (the elec. inspector, of course) says "What if someone wants a 5' years down the line? You need to move that box 12" to the right because the minimum distance for the largest fan allowed is ..."X" inches from fan blade tip to wall corner! Covering my behind is all. Po)

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So with a 4' you'd be 18" from the corner
I'd say that's a decent distance


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

No, about 11" is all.... less than 12"... that's why I figured I'd better ask.

DM


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check the diagonal line from the door corner to the opposite one, diagonally. Measure and match from the other corner opposite the closet insert to center.... Will that work? I believe height of fan is only thing on code. 12" minimum from blades to ceiling, 7' from blades to floor. Listed box, independent support for fans >70#.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I do have the proper fan-rated box and I already moved it to the end of the 2x4 support closer to the long, back wall, away from the 'notch', so it'd be a good 15, maybe 20 or so inches now. Po)
I should be good to go....

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of my fans are direct ceiling mount, no down rods
They are all 6-9" from the ceiling
Any more then 9" & there would be less then 7' from the floor to the blades


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

THANK you Scoobydude! Man, I was looking at my other fans and thinking "TWELVE INCHES??? HOW???"
Even went next door and looked at his! ALL the fan's I've seen are less than 12"! That low would give my son a haircut! LOL

DM


----------

